# my 3



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

I know the pictures suck... but ive been dieing to show off my fish but i lack a camera... I finnally decided to try to get some pics with my g/fs lap top... The pics are awful cuz you cant really see their colors at all... But whatever.... 

Here is Desmond my Red/White/Blue VT, Hes happy as can be in his new 10 Gallon, its been cycled, thats why its a bit cloudy. 

(hes in the top right in the plant)









bottom right lookin awfully blue!









This is Smokey the DT, I just got him a few days ago, hes been all stressed and depressed and lost like 1/4th of his beautiful fins.... Im going to start medicating him 2marrow. Hopefully hell be all better soon and once the 10 gallon is cycled hes gunna be in there with a divider with Desmond
Hes a Greyish Blackish, with some black poka-dots and amazing blood red stripes and highlights... so pretty.









And last but certainly not least. This is freckles, shes navy blue with light blue fins with TONS of "freckles" or Poka-dots all over them! (blue specks). They are so cute. Her and Desmond were my first. 










Hopefully i can get my hands on a camera soon and show them off fo real!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I really love the look of Smokey. And Freckles' tank looks really nice. Can you show a full pic of it sometime?


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Ill post some in a bit, my g/f is using it now! ty though, she love sit, im going to get another one just like it for a crown tail female once i find some room


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Very pretty fish! I love the DT! You've got some beautiful tanks.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

AlexXx said:


> Ill post some in a bit, my g/f is using it now! ty though, she love sit, im going to get another one just like it for a crown tail female once i find some room


Mind if i ask what it is? The more I look at it, the more I like it!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Its like a large vase, I got it at a Homegoods store for 7 bux! its great! freckles has so much room in there cuz shes fairly tiny. Then i just put a tiny tiny terra cota planter pot in there with some stones and a "color burst" fabric plant. she is always hiding amongst the branches and what not.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Here is another of Desmond!










And here is the whole thing where Freckles lives


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Only 7? Maybe I'll consider something like it for my girl, whenever I get her.  And I love the tower thing in Desmond's tank xD (Love the name too. Freckles' too, since I have a cat named that XD)


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

haha Codered, i just caught him swimming through the small hole in the upper part, so adorable


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

And I have a cat named Smokey! Lol. 

I don;t think we have that store here, but i'll be keeping my eyes open for something like that. Although it doesn't look like I could stick a heater in there.


----------



## Splinter492 (Aug 24, 2009)

i love freckels!!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Ya i live in Florida... so i dont really need a heater lol. 

If you have TJ Maxx or Marshals, they would probably have it, Homegoods is owned by the same company as those two,.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I have neither TJ Maxx nor Marshals, lol...but Winners is pretty similar to TJ Maxx. I guess I'll go check that out, maybe I can make some room on my desk.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Your fish are beautiful Alex!!


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

Jupiter said:


> I have neither TJ Maxx nor Marshals, lol...but Winners is pretty similar to TJ Maxx. I guess I'll go check that out, maybe I can make some room on my desk.


Try um Michaels, or Home Sense..
Or Linens N Things if thats still around.

Im hoping to pick up some big bowls for some bettas.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I didn't think of Micheals! It's a tad expensive compared to other places, isn't it?

I do know of a Linens & Things...but it would be hard to get there.

And I could check Ikea too. Usually they have cool stuff. 

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

i have another squareish vase that desmond stayed in for quite some time, and im going to put smokey in, from pottery barn, that thing is great.


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

AlexXx said:


> i have another squareish vase that desmond stayed in for quite some time, and im going to put smokey in, from pottery barn, that thing is great.


Don't have one of those in Canada either.
Maybe ill check them next time i'm in the states or maybe even Ross.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Ya! Ross might work, most of the Ross's down here dont have much home ware kinda stuff. But never hurts to look!


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Nice setups and beatitul bettas! I've been wondering what they lookl like


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Ahha ill get better pics soon kim!


----------



## Lady Ivy (Aug 1, 2009)

Alexx nice fishies and their homes  where did u get the plants?Me like:thumbsup:


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Make that 4!

Meet Princess Peach  my new CT female 










@Lady Ivy, I got them from Pet SuperMarket, like 4-5 bux, they are called like "color burst" somthing or other. They are great and very soft.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Cute!!! How many gallons are the vases you have for your girls? I was looking at those at A.C. moore, and they are really cool!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

id say some where in the range of a gallon or more, ive never measured, but i guess i could next time i do a water change


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Ok, cool!!!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

I think its gunna be "my 5" after 2marrow.. i found this beautiful male CT all orange/redish SO pretty and so big... i donno what a "dragon" betta is.. but this one sure looks like one! haha, hopefully hes there in the morning!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Sweet!!!!!!!!!!!! Once you hit #4, you cannot stop.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

i couldnt stop after #1/#2... cuz i got them together! haha


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Every time one of mine dies, I go and buy two! lol


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Never had one die yet! so i havnt ran into that ordeal yet! hopefully i wont for a long long time!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It's inevitable that we are going to lose our fish at some point. Hopefully, it will be due to old age and not some horrible disease.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Ya... i know, well, i went back to the LFS and the orange CT i wanted was bought  very sad. But they get a shippment in on wednesday. Hopefully they will have a nice big CT for me in that shippment! For the mean time i put sawyer in the 2.5 i had bought for the new CT. Hes loving life out of his beer pitcher. Just wish my 10 gal would cycle quicker ERR. I need to buy some lights for where i put him its very dark under the top tier of my desk... ill get a picture later tonight.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Here is the new lil set up i got  2.5 gal for sawyer until 10g cycles.


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 13, 2009)

Is it just me, or is Freckles eyeing the Absolut? :lol:


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

maybe thats why shes so hyperactive and crazy... shes drunk... 

silly little alcoholic.


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

Just noticed the Galileo Thermometer. Wow, kicking it old school I see. XD


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Ya that thing was a gift from a friend, he moved to maryland and couldnt pack it so he gave it to me... i effing love it. so accurate too! always says the exact same temp on my thermostat. Good stuff.


----------

